# Sonne im Gesicht - was tun?



## susan13 (14. August 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Foto das veröffentlicht werden soll, leider blendet die Sonne von rechts auf die Gesichter, sieht schrecklich aus. 
Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich da tun könnte. Das Bild anbei zeigt eine der Personen. Bei manchen ist es noch schlimmer. 

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Zinken (14. August 2008)

Viel machen läßt sich da nicht, da in den überstrahlten Stellen einfach keine Detailinformation mehr vorhanden ist.
Vielleicht lassen sich zuerst mal mit einer Tonwertkorrektur oder der Tiefen/Lichter-Funktion noch ein paar Details retten.
Danach würde ich eine selektive Farbkorrektur vorschlagen, um den extremen Gelbstich zu entfernen.


----------

